# Help Needed! Masterwood Speedy 207 CNC Boring Machine



## SFFurniture (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I'm a new member here, just joined today and posted a quick intro message in another section...

As I said there, I'm very new to CNC woodworking. I purchased a Masterwood Speedy 207 boring machine a couple of years ago that has since sat in storage. Now that I've gotten around to running it, I immediately ran into several issues that I hope someone here can help me resolve.

Issue #1 - First off - I do not have an operator manual. Where can I purchase a PDF or hard copy of one? Is that even possible to do, since this machine is a 1999 (19 year old) machine? That would be a bid step towards solving some of my questions I think.

Issue #2 - The computer powered up with an Italian language menu. I reset the computer, and then got a Dutch language manual. Any further resets only got me the Italian menu again. How do I change the menu to English? I know for sure that this machine was run in English, because the previous owner only spoke that language!! 

Issue #3 - the computer gives me an error message that, when translated to English, says "Wrong Parameters". Also, it does not "sense" the worktable (machine). It says "No worktable connected/available". Any idea what may be the cause?

I see that there is a pair of these reflector light "eyes" that are supposed to be mounted side by side on the yellow guard bar that is closest to the computer. I've attached some photos of these. One of the "eyes" has the light on, the other does not. How do these work? Do they reflect off of the opposite yellow guard rail across the machine?

I will take any and all advice and pointers! Please help if you can. I can post more photos and info if needed.

Thanks.
Igor


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe what you are calling reflector light "eyes" are proximity switches. There should be a transmitter and a receiver or reflector (depends on the type you have. They should be lined up so the light shines into the receiver. If something gets between the transmitter(light) and the receiver then the switch is switched and it should stop the machine so it does not damage other parts. If one of the proximity switchings is out of alignment or defective then there should be an error code and that might be the code you are receiving. Check to make sure that the switches are not damaged and that they are aligned correctly.


----------



## gorbachgn (Sep 5, 2018)

*I can help U*

Hi! I am a tecnition which repair machine like this.
I have manuals and electrical wiring diagram
u can write me by email or instagram  @gorbachgn
[email protected]
Thanks


----------

